# New Hampshire Schools



## Chat Noir (May 15, 2010)

Anyone know of any Wing Chun schools in New Hampshire? Thanks.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 16, 2010)

Not that I have ever heard of but I'll ask around . I will be able to tell you if I find any in 7 days.
I think Boston might have a few


----------



## Carol (May 16, 2010)

This is not in New Hampshire, but I think Guros Mike and May Williams still teach Wing Chun on Monday nights at their school in Salem, MA.

http://www.combatkali.com/


----------



## CRCAVirginia (May 16, 2010)

Hello,

We have a school in:

CRCA - Vermont
Montpelier, VT
(802) 223-6309 
Susan Arbogast - Chief Instructor


----------



## Chat Noir (May 17, 2010)

Thank you for the replies people, however I was hoping there might be a school in NH specifically.  I guess I'll keep looking.  Please keep posting if anyone knows of someone.  I recall there was a guy that taught the center line Yip Man style but I haven't been able to find the school and wonder if it still exists.  Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 17, 2010)

Put my awsome powers of Webfu to work (There is no charge for awesomeness - or attractiveness' ) and come up with this

Terry Dow's Academy of Martial Arts
Jujutsu, Grappling, Kickboxing, Kenpo, Wing Chun,
Combative Street Defense, Brazilian Jiu Jitsu and Kosho
999 Candia Road (behind the Transmission Man)
Manchester, NH 03101 USA
603-606-5457

I know nothing about this school and the multiple arts listed raise more than a few doubts about it but it is all I could find in NH that claims to teach Wing Chun


----------



## Carol (May 17, 2010)

No kidding. Terry Dow is a good guy.  I can't remember if I've personally met him or not, a friend of mine used to train up there.

http://www.terrydowsacademy.com/


----------



## Chat Noir (May 17, 2010)

Thanks folks!  Appreciate everyone's help...


----------



## Vajramusti (May 20, 2010)

Chat Noir said:


> Anyone know of any Wing Chun schools in New Hampshire? Thanks.


------------------------------------------------------------


*[SIZE=+2]Marc Noel [/SIZE]* 				 			 			 				 					E-mail: wcbc2000@hotmail.com 				 			 			 				 					Phone number: 603-624-7924 				 			 			 				 					Web address:  				 			 			 				 					Location: Manchester New Hampshire 				 			 			 				 					Address: 549 Somerville 2W


----------

